# orks for sale



## dbone2005 (Mar 11, 2014)

well guys my local shop has finally shut down saw it coming from a mile away but it finally happened so im getting rid of my orks everything i have retails to right around 750$ + shipping obviously these are used models 99% assembled 95% painted so i cant get full price which i dont intend to. id like to sell it off as a whole for a reasonable price + shipping and if you want me to piece it out id have to take 70% of retail value . if you have any questions or concerns please feel free to pm me which is also my preferred method of contacting me. so on to the list 

pictures can be found here 
http://s827.photobucket.com/user/dbone2005/library/warhammer 40k army?sort=3&page=1 

5 epic kans *slightly custom* 
1 oop dread *no bells and whistles red paint job* 
1 custom dread 
1 custom big mek with shock gun 
1 custom big mek cybork body 
15 burnas 
90 boys 
26 nobs 
5 pro painted commandos 
7 boys that were being used as commandos 
1 Snikrot *10 hour paint job* 
2 warboss 
2 bikes with bikers*handlebars have come unglued * 
3 koptas *re gluing needed on some parts* 
1 thraka 
bits enough to make 1 tank busta 
lots of arm bits and a few other bits 
transfer sheets


----------

